# Hitachi 18v Li Ion batteries repair costs



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

KarlJay said:


> I have a great drill that I've used for a few years. I have 3 batteries and only 1 works anymore. It's the Hitachi 18V BSL1815X 1.5AH Slide in.
> 
> I bought the drill/2 batteries/ charger/flash light/case for less than eBay is selling 2 batteries alone.
> 
> ...



They cannot be rebuilt according to Primecell.


http://www.primecell.com/qli-Ion.htm


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Canarywood1 said:


> They cannot be rebuilt according to Primecell.
> 
> 
> http://www.primecell.com/qli-Ion.htm


That's odd that they would say that and give the example of the iPod. I actually replaced my own battery cell inside my iPod. Apple wanted more than the product is worth to replace the battery, just like the site said, however, I replaced the battery myself with an $8 kit from eBay.

The cells have common sizes and these are all over eBay, so I'm surprised they would suggest they aren't rebuildable.

It was about 25X the cost to have it repaired vs repairing it myself.

The site also says you can't buy them new, these were shipped out of Hong Kong and lasted for years.

I just find it odd that it cost more to buy batteries alone than if you buy them with a drill.

I can literally buy a drill, throw the drill into the trash and save money. That doesn't seem right.

Edit: I just noticed, that site hasn't been updated in over 10 years. I thought it looked dated.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Well, i can't find anybody that rebuilds them yet, reason being safety circuits, this is the main reason. There is a circuit board inside most lithium ion packs that is full of safety cutoffs and thermal relays, so if you find someone who rebuilds let us know.


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Well if they use standard batteries you can just swap out the batteries. I've done that on an 18v impact gun. Just found out what batteries it uses, swap out each one, it's not so hard.

That doesn't mean swapping the batteries will actually solve the problem and there could be some reset in the circuit.

I guess it wouldn't hurt to try, the batteries are dirt cheap compared to new packs.

IMO, they really don't like customers doing this, if they did, there would be standard sizes, but they are all made different. You can't use one brand with another.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

don not attempt this.... there have been quite a few incidents of people doing it and the too or the battery catching on fire... take the hit and just upgrade to a new tool with fresh batteries


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> don not attempt this.... there have been quite a few incidents of people doing it and the too or the battery catching on fire... take the hit and just upgrade to a new tool with fresh batteries


The problem is that I pay $100 use the tool about 10~20 times, then throw every thing in the trash. That really doesn't seem like a very good deal.

I understand that venders want you to throw everything away and buy new as often as you can, but just like the iPod that I replaced the battery on myself. I got some 8 years more use out of if for about $12 and it's still going strong. Apple wanted about $160+ to do the same thing. Their in the business of selling us stuff, the more of their stuff we throw away, the more money they make.

I see it as the ink jet printer business model. They could have made all the ink jet printer cartridges the same, like flashlight batteries, but they didn't. It's a way to get as much money as you can from the consumer, we let them do this because we give in and just keep giving them the money.

If people didn't buy it, the companies wouldn't do it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

get a ryobi set then,, its much more affordable than a pro grade tool


the problem with what you want to do is well documented that such modifications run the serious risk of catching on fire.. ipods are one thing but a tool that draws much more power can and will catch on fire... makita put out a statement a couple years ago telling people not to do such a thing becasue they had people attempting to get the warrenty honored when the battery was clearly modified or tampered with


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

KarlJay said:


> The problem is that I pay $100 use the tool about 10~20 times, then throw every thing in the trash. That really doesn't seem like a very good deal.
> 
> I understand that venders want you to throw everything away and buy new as often as you can, but just like the iPod that I replaced the battery on myself. I got some 8 years more use out of if for about $12 and it's still going strong. Apple wanted about $160+ to do the same thing. Their in the business of selling us stuff, the more of their stuff we throw away, the more money they make.
> 
> ...




If that's all the use your getting from your batteries, then your not maintaining them properly, you do know to charge them at least every 6 months, weather they need it or not, sounds like they are going to sleep, and the only way to revive them is to zap them on a cadex charger, before a regular charger can be used.


http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/bu_808b_what_causes_li_ion_to_die


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Canarywood1 said:


> If that's all the use your getting from your batteries, then your not maintaining them properly, you do know to charge them at least every 6 months, weather they need it or not, sounds like they are going to sleep, and the only way to revive them is to zap them on a cadex charger, before a regular charger can be used.
> 
> 
> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/bu_808b_what_causes_li_ion_to_die


That sounds like it's worth a try. I wonder if some local shop has a cadex charger.
I'm sure they sat for a long time and it's not the kind of thing I want to have to worry about.

now that you mention it, one of the iPods seems to suffer the same problem because it would sit for so long.

Edit: looks like they have them in store: http://blog.batteriesplus.com/2013/yogi-berra-and-other-tips-for-a-good-battery


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You won't find Cadex analyzers in too many places because they cost around $2,500.00 new.


----------

